# Fireworks



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope everyone enjoys the holiday. 
But please make sure your dogs, are safely tucked away in a quite place.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

mine so far have not shown sign of anxiety related to the fireworks, it is mom who freaks out... so our method is having lots of exercise during the day and before dinner time. snuggle after dinner and before it starts with the bumm bumm separating me from them in a different room... they get tucked in at around 8 in master bed. if we are in the same room while firework going on, they start barking feeling my nervousness. if we are separated, they are sound asleep... i join them once fireworks over and everyone is happily snoozing then. 
well, we all have our challenges i guess...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine, and Foster Odi have shown no sign of being bothered. I still make sure they have had the last potty, before the fireworks start. And keep them in for the rest of the night.
June is a different story. 
She's on meds, and under the covers next to me.
So many people lose their dogs over the 4th, and new years. Just thought it was a good reminder.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

absolutely a good reminder, i see many lost dogs, cats etc after firework season... and we were discussing with some friends that we wish there was a firework free place all people and animals could check in around the 4th and new year.


----------

